# Ana Capri or Anacapri?



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

I am going to look a this boat this evening, and I can not find any information about it anywhere. Anyone ever hear of one of these? It is said to be 24' long and it looks very clean (on outside anyway).


I think I am going to roll the dice and buy the thing because I just think it is cool (witch has to go though) and I have never seen one before. Oh, and it is a 1974 model.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

*Anacapri Sailboats*

This is evidentally a VERY rare boat.... all I have found so far is a post a few years back on BoatUS that I cant reply to because I am nto a memeber of BoatUS

"I was with Anacapri Boat Manufacturing Company ( AC Mfg Inc) from its conception as design engineer and vice president for many years. I was totally involved in the manufacturing and quality control of our product line. With the dedication of many fine employees and their "quality of skills" we were able to produce a "top of the line boat." I still have my original line drawings of our designs. The original owner and CEO Eric Goetz passed away in 2006 at the age of 84 I would be happy to converse with anyone about Anacapri boats."

There is some information/photos around for powerboats but there is absolutely nothing anywhere about sailboats. The guy has title and it says it is a Anacapri 24 and there is a metal Anacapri logo on the side. Maybe this was a prototype or something?


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

*Anacapri Erica 24*

Went to look at it yesterday. It's full name is Anacapri Erica 24 if that helps anyone's memory. I found the upper deck was soft - I might still try to buy it and try my hand at some recoring work.


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

If you buy it... document everything here for us. From initial pics to the work you do. Rare boats are neat and might help somebody else in the future


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

I am going to see what kind of deal I can make on Saturday. If i can get it cheap enough I think I am going to go for it. I love the large cockpit. After being on it, I really got the feeling I was on a much larger Chrysler 22. 

Things I noticed already on the Erica on comparison to C22:

-It has a small flared fixed keel/skeg with a fully recessed swing keel contained within so keel is fully protected if you beach it. Picture is from beneath the stern and looking forward
-Much larger cockpit with tiller moved far aft (love the feel lof it)
-obviously much more headroom than the smaller boat.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

view of keel trunk where the swing keel hides (current owner didnt know it was even in there)


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, I pulled the trigger. I now own what may be the last Anacapri sailboat surviving the salvage yard. This Erica 24 came with a lot of sails as you would expect and I was happy to find the logo so I can have it reproduced. There is a main with some life left in it, one of the jibs is just OK, but also a very very nice genoa. Bonus prize is a very nice spinnaker, including the pole thank goodness. 

The owner was very reasonable given the cabin roof rot, and I am in it (so far lol) for $800 which isn't a bad starting point for a project boat I dont think. Now the fun , and the real money, begins! 

Has anyone seen this logo before?


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

The hole in the water I will pour money into takes it's first bite out of my wallet. Before I can bring it home I had to take the wheels off so I can get all new tires. (The old ones were shot.) Mike, the previous owner, is helping out tremendously!


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

not even a hole in the water yet... oh well, hopefully trailer tyres are not too expensive


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

I got 4 radial trailer tires (rated to 1800# load each) for this side of $283 so they were not too bad really. Other than the deck recore I have to reseal the keel. The boat has been on land since 2008 so it is good and dry. I think I am goign to rust convert and epoxy it. This was a freshwater boat or else it would have been a lot worse.

Bottom 1/2 of keel looks pretty good considering.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Still working on trailer registration. This boat hasn't gone anywhere in a LONG time.


----------



## Dadrose (Mar 14, 2013)

I was looking for info about the boat I was just given and found your post. My erika 24 is in pretty bad shape. We will be towing her to waldo soon. If your not far from 75 maybe we could swing by and compare. Can't figure out yet how to post the pic.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

There is nothing out there about this boat. This one _*seems*_ pretty intact. The guy I bought it from is still sorting out the trailer registration but I am hopefully he will do so this weekend (he works for UPS and that shoots doing anything Monday - Friday so this has gone on longer than I had hoped).

I would like to see yours to compare how things are on that boat, and Ocala is right on I-75 - where I will be working on the boat is only maybe 5 miles east of the highway. Pictures are easy here use the paperclip icon and post as an attachment. Very interested in seeing your rudder assembly in particular.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

I have never done a blog before - but I figured this project would be perfect for one. So here it is (not much there yet)

1975 Erika 24 Daysailer by Anacapri - A Restoration


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I see a lot of work in your future.. hopefully it will all be worth it


----------



## c. breeze (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm about 95% sure from the pics you posted that there is one that'll se across the street from the vero beach municipal marina mooring dock. It kind of imediatley caught my eye. I will remember this thread and hopefully post a picture of it and maybe get some info from the owner. He was washing it and waxing it when I saw it so I'm guessing he takes care if it and what not. Might have some good poop to share regarding the design etc


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

That would be awesome.



c. breeze said:


> I'm about 95% sure from the pics you posted that there is one that'll se across the street from the vero beach municipal marina mooring dock. It kind of imediatley caught my eye. I will remember this thread and hopefully post a picture of it and maybe get some info from the owner. He was washing it and waxing it when I saw it so I'm guessing he takes care if it and what not. Might have some good poop to share regarding the design etc


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

First challenge. They through-bolted the hardware instead of using screws. The nuts (assuming there are nuts) are hidden by the inner liner and are not accessible. 

Has anyone ever seen a deck with multiple thickness of fiberglass? I am suspicious that is what I am looking at here. The curved sides between the top and the side of the deck are for sure 1/4" fiberglass as I was able to measure inside a hole. But the actual top of the deck where you walk I think deflects too easy to be 1/4" - and this is where you can hear wood cracking inside when you walk on it.


----------



## lil barby (May 28, 2013)

BillOcala

I owned an erica 24 from 1980 to 2000. Enjoyed the heck out of it. However I poured a lot of work into it. Kept in a wet slip it developed blisters all over the underside. the epoxy co. advised me to remove all gel coat below the waterline, then 5 coats of epoxy and paint. Worked well. Deck had a soft spot under a stanchion, as you know it's balsa cored. Gave that the epoxy treatment with a series of small holes and a syringe. chainplate holes started to loosen, so I bored the holes oversize, filled with eopxy , redrilled and thru bolted with s.s. backing plates.Carefully modified rudder to kickup as our water in stuart is skinny.Found raising or lowering the mast not to difficult with another person and right rigging,. Ballast on this boat is 850 lbs. stub keel and centerboard. Pay attention to the cable on the board regarding replacement time, also ballast is epoxy cement with iron punchings. Boat was left unattended on shore during vacation, rainwater pooled in stern and started to swell ballast under the aft compartment in the cabin, causing me to cut the floor , remove the rusty ballast and repair.This boat will sail upwind closely. It was designed by eric goetz himself as a MORC, midget ocean racer, I never sailed it under,but can be overpowered in over 20.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you so very much for sharing your experience with the boat! I am still going at it slowly but surely. I have much of the upper deck skin removed and I have cleaned out all of the rotten balsa. I am ready to beginning installing the new balsa core now. Of course now the weather is not so cooperative in the afternoons so I am restricted to weekends days (when I am not on call ) pretty much.

My rudder seems new - it is all wood carved into an airfoil shape. It has two hole, one in what would appear to be the pivot point, and another where I plan to use wood dowel break-away pins. Is that sort of what you did?

What size of outboard did you use?


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

A guy found a bigger one of these for sale in Arkansas. Some good pictures there which gave me some ideas. 
27' Sailboat & Trailer Yamaha


----------



## lil barby (May 28, 2013)

BillOcala,

My rudder was attached to the shaft with 2 horizontal holes. I had to notch the aft end at the top about 5x5 inches and just used 1 bolt so it would trip if grounded. I finally got an 8 hp. sailmaster suzuki. it had apretty large prop with shallow pitch,HEAVEN, I had complete control.Hang in with the repairs, sure you will enjoy the boat. best of luck. Bill


----------



## 74anacapri (Oct 1, 2013)

Have you located the centerboard pivot pin? I have a lovely 1974 that is in great shape, but the board is getting sticky, I fear it is developing the same problem shown in your photo. The fiberglass centerboard trunk gives no indication where the pin may be.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

74anacapri said:


> Have you located the centerboard pivot pin? I have a lovely 1974 that is in great shape, but the board is getting sticky, I fear it is developing the same problem shown in your photo. The fiberglass centerboard trunk gives no indication where the pin may be.


That is next on my list. I bought one of those "Snake" cameras, but I couldn't tell enough externally to learn anything useful. If you find out anything about the mounting structure under the cockpit liner I would love any photos or info you find.

I would love any photos you have of your boat. Do you have a website or a blog for it yet?


----------



## 74anacapri (Oct 1, 2013)

I'll take some better photos next time we're out.
This boat is in excellent shape. Bought in 1986 in South Florida, Biscayne Bay. Has been in fresh water since we moved to Virginia in 1990, and sailed regularly pretty much year round.
It was originally yellow topsides over black hull, when it chalked I repainted with white topsides/grey nonslip over black hull. Years past, whenever I saw one of these, they were always in colorful combinations.
The deck has remained tight, so no balsa decay there. I did have to repair and reinforce the transom around the motor mount.
Original companionway and forward hatches. It stays in the water, so I rarely raise the centerboard, but it has been getting gradually stickier for the last few years. I'll need to do something about that.
My trailer seems to be an exact copy of yours.
I consider this a rock solid little boat. I can singlehand with double reef main and my smallest jib, sometimes feeling barely under control, when no one else will leave the marina. With a long shaft the prop is deep enough to stay in the water in a short swell. In a mid breeze the fin keel guys can usually take me, but I can often push this boat harder than they can. 
Never had any problems with attachments, chainplates, that didn't announce themselves as expected.
Anyway, I hope you get half the satisfaction out of your project. You'll deserve it after that much work.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

That is a pretty boat. Mine has had a lot harder life. I am very unhappy with the home built hatches the previous owner put on. If you could get good pictures of your hatches that would be a help as I attempt to replace them. I dont know if I will ever find that trapezoid shaped forward hatch though. I almost cut that one out and made a new opening (I might still have to go that way later). 

I really like your stern railing too. That is also on my list.

I am still not sure about my rudder. I think mine is probably not original. How does yours attach? Mine just has two mounting holes on the top that mate with a stainless steel bracket. There is no easy way to raise it from inside the boat. Is yours the same way?

What winches did your boat come with? Someone removed the winches from this boat and covered up the screw holes. I assume it had winches at some point (has a genoa and a spinnaker in inventory) but if it did they did a good job covering up the holes.

It is good to learn there is at least 1 more operational Erika out there! We are the last ones I think!


----------



## 74anacapri (Oct 1, 2013)

Here are a couple of images of the forward hatch. A trapezoid teak frame with plexi plate. I replaced the original hinges with standard hatch hinges from Jamestown Dist. Note the big rubber bumpers to keep the boys from dropping the hatch and destroying things.

The stern rail is homebrew. Formed with stainless rail and a standard conduit bender. I wanted it low enough to be a good backrest when lounging in the cockpit. It is easy to crawl into the transom area under the cockpit at the back of the boat to install backing blocks and thrubolts, so it is satisfying sturdy.

Rudder is original. It has two holes to match the two holes in the stainless rudderstock end. One for a stainless thrubolt and one for a wooden shear pin. Normally, I leave it this way so it won't fold in heavy weather. When I know I'm in shallow water, I remove the wooden pin and tighten the stainless bolt. That way it will kick up easy....and if really gunkholing I can stand on the motor mount, dip my foot under the rudder, and hinge it up manually if needed. I never needed to rig an uphaul for this.

Yes, simple single speed winches. Not really needed for most daysailing, I usually just use two camcleats on the cabin top for the working jib. In a breeze with the big genoa the winches are pretty necessary. I'll have to check the brand.

I'll be on the road for the next week or so, will take some detailed photos when I get back. I just painted the interior overhead with white enamel, it was old and stained, and I got a cool small kerosene lamp to hang. I've got full remote controls on the Johnson 9.9 sailmaster, which makes life easy, but need to service the cables for easy shifting. Mounted a small solar panel on the small aft deck, I often sail back into the slip so the motor never seems to run enough to keep the battery topped off. 

Yes, there is always something to do. But usually just a little at a time and I can usually stay ahead and my wife doesn't holler. Hmmmm - Now, about that worn-out mainsail.....

I hope that once you get yours in shape, you can also get past the hole-in-the-water stage and have a good, solid boat.

I've considered replacing this boat many times over the years. But it is so tough and reliable, it performs plenty good for my taste, it has a huge cockpit and a generous cabin (due to the flush deck forward, like a chrysler 22, there is one in my marina, I can whup him), with the stub keel it sails with the board up (though it won't point as high). So I always talk myself out of it. One the boys are gone I may move up to a diesel inboard, but not yet.

Will post more photos when I get back. We're coming into the best sailing time here, cool days with warm sun and stiff fall breezes.


----------



## 74anacapri (Oct 1, 2013)

sorry wrong image, here is the right one. Hard to believe this one is in college now. Shoot, I'm getting old.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Thank you for a ton of good information! I think I can build that hatch - I had something similar in my mind as an option if I couldn't find one (and I cant). That gives me something to go by now which keeps the boat somewhat "original".

I see from what I can see of your cockpit hatch, that it is a bi-fold arrangement. My previous owner had made a one piece slide in door panel - which is always in the way. I will be wanting to try to replace that too I already can tell. 

I think your boat is pretty much the flagship of what remains of the line - you have done a great job with it! I look forward to any other pictures you get!


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Would you have any pictures of your rudder? I was in a nice blow and my rudder snapped along the SS mounting. I was healed over pretty good with mainand genoa flying. Let me tell you, it got a little too exciting for a minute there before I was able to release some sail!

(Looks like an old stress crack because the broken material had a weathered surface). Anyway I need to replace it - likely rebuild one from scratch, so any detail you can provide would be a life saver!


----------



## 74anacapri (Oct 1, 2013)

Yes, I'll take some. Rain this weekend, so didn't go out. Will try next.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

74anacapri said:


> Yes, I'll take some. Rain this weekend, so didn't go out. Will try next.


That would be awesome. I have some really nice african mahogany on order and a woodworking friend who is excited to do the project.

FWIW - You may be interested to know of the original rudder's construction. It was made of one layer glass cloth over some sort of smooth core but filled with air voids (concrete?). This then had a finish gelcoat layer.

The previous owner had a sloppy paint job on it so I had previously guessed wrong on it's construction. I hated to find out this way - but now I have a rudder cross section for you


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Going to take our best guess at dimensions. I know the design is NACA 12 which helps a little bit, but I don't remember how it tapered.


----------



## 74anacapri (Oct 1, 2013)

Here are some rudder photos. Thanks for the info about interior construction. I also wonder how the centerboard is built up, and if it has a lot of weight added. 
Also included is a photo of an emergency rudder I made years ago, it slips onto gudgeons on the transom. The tiller is an old sawed off paddle handle that fits into a slot at the top. Must have been tense when your rudder failed.


----------



## 74anacapri (Oct 1, 2013)

Some more images.

The companionway is original, Usually sail with the upper hatch off, the louvers are nice when it is warm, the doors stay out of the way, but don't stop cold. Needs teak oil. Those are new cam cleats for the jib sheets, I had to adjust the angle on them several times so they would release under load, but not too easily. The jib fairlead blocks are original, and could use replacing.

The interior used to have a folding table, I took it out and don't put in the bunk cushions unless needed. Overhead painted with white enamel.

Forward I added the deep drawer under the v berth to keep spare parts. The sink is nonoperational and used to store refreshing beverages. I put a seacock on the sink drain.

I added the big bumpers to the forward hatch to improve ventilation with the hatch closed. Also saves wear and tear when someone drops it closed.


----------



## 74anacapri (Oct 1, 2013)

Couple more images.

Aft deck with small solar panel and full remote controls to outboard. I needed the 9.9 Sailmaster when in Fla, but would get by fine with 6 hp now. I can often sail back into the slip, so I run the motor so little I've had trouble keeping the battery topped off.

About the big locker under the companionway.... I once heard that Anacapri sized this space, just aft of the keel, to hold a Saildrive. Dunno if anyone ever made use of this. I cut the bottom out of the locker and installed a removable bottom to allow access to the bilge.

Small Lewmar genoa winches.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

74anacapri said:


> Must have been tense when your rudder failed.


Actually it was - the boat ended up doing a little bit of a 180 as I had a pretty good load on the sails at the time 

Thanks for the photos - they sort of confrm another guys recollection as to the shape of the rudder. I think I remember how tall it was, pretty close anyway.

Emergency rudder a great idea - I was thinking of making one at least for the existing mount while I am constructing things and all.

Nice pictures of the other parts! Those will really help with the next phases.

The centerboard is a bit of a mystery to me still too. While the boat was out of the water I stuck a camera into the well and I have hollow areas in mine but I couldn't figure out what was supposed to be in there. It is a fiberglass jacket and I could see that a PO had tried to put external straps on the exterior of that jacket. I have a suspicion that there was a concrete and iron scrap filled core that is supposed to be in there - but I have no proof yet and I was very limited with the video camera I had (it could not take still pictures so I could only see thru the lil 1" screen - so it was marginally useful and this area is largely a mystery to me too).

We start rudder construction tomorrow I will take pictures as we go.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

These are super pictures - I see I have misc. some missing parts I didn't know about. Good idea with the table. MIne is still the original and I really don't think I need the "wings" as much as more walking by space. A very nice boat!

Do you have any problems with where to get all the water out of the bilge? I have a stubborn puddle that wants get under the cabin floor that I think I will need to do something about.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

74anacapri said:


> Here are some rudder photos. Thanks for the info about interior construction. I also wonder how the centerboard is built up, and if it has a lot of weight added.
> Also included is a photo of an emergency rudder I made years ago, it slips onto gudgeons on the transom. The tiller is an old sawed off paddle handle that fits into a slot at the top. Must have been tense when your rudder failed.


These look pretty close? I tried to extrapolate from my remnant and scaling off parts of your photos. I think it is too "fat" but this will work for the initial ripping and gluing tonight I think. Then I can cut/sand down from there to a more finished shape. (My plan anyway).

The mahogany was too nice - I am going to use that beautiful wood to make hatch and door parts instead. We are going with Cedar after reading a Gungeon (sp?) Brothers article on Rudder and Center board construction I found.


----------



## 74anacapri (Oct 1, 2013)

These look beautiful. The leading edge on my rudder is straight, the subtle curve on your template is sweet.

The boat design doesn't seem to suffer from rudder responsiveness, even when driven hard, so I wouldn't worry about the area. Looks good.

Think about adding an attachment or hole on the trailing edge for an uphaul. When coming into shallow water, you could lift the keel and pull up the rudder, and nose right up to the sand. For me, I gotta stand on the motor mount and tuck my foot under the rudder and pull up. Just a thought.

Make sure the rudder won't hit the bottom edge of the transom when fully up. Looks like you already thought about this. Sometime over the years I managed to crack that sharp edge at the bottom of the transom, had to fill and fair it.

I went a couple of seasons messing with mast rake to see if I could learn anything about balance and weather helm. My only conclusion was to keep a little aft rake and if I'm smart enough I can ok balance to either jib or genoa with main full or reefed. Any remaining problems are due to the skipper, not the rudder.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah the leading edge was the mystery component from your pictures (and my memory). The leading edge was the missing angle and I was just drew something to join the other angles. I wonder if I should cut that curve down to be straight so I get a more consistent airfoil.... I will have to play that by ear at this point. (I tend to over think things...)

Of all the pictures I took I cant believe I did not get any pictures of the rudder. Advice to anyone with a "rare" boat - get measurements and photos of all your odd components while you have one to look at. Capt Bill has learned lesson #243 the hard way!

We had a bit of an impromptu party last night at my woodworking friend house and cut and gorilla glued all the 2x4 rough sawn cedar. He even had a biscuit joint device and each joint has 1/2 dozen of those things in each joint. Then it will be for me to do a lot of sanding and shaping to NACA 012. I then have a gallon of resin left over to soak it with and then maybe probably I will cover it with some fiberglass. 

The beers came out before the camera did so no pictures yet... I will try to update as I go.

Great idea on the rudder raising customization I think I will go ahead and make a hole for that while I am building it.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

74anacapri said:


> I went a couple of seasons messing with mast rake to see if I could learn anything about balance and weather helm. My only conclusion was to keep a little aft rake and if I'm smart enough I can ok balance to either jib or genoa with main full or reefed. Any remaining problems are due to the skipper, not the rudder.


I wondered about that too. I did not have the patience to play with it on the failure day, but I am going to experiment with this later so I am ready for the next time. I should make sure that I can sail the boat without a rudder.


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

BillOcala said:


> The beers came out before the camera did ...


LOL, how does that always seem to happen?? Nice to have a friend in the woodworking business at least.

You and I are pretty much neighbors, Bill! I live in Orange Lake, about 12 miles north of you.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

dixiedawg said:


> LOL, how does that always seem to happen?? Nice to have a friend in the woodworking business at least.
> 
> You and I are pretty much neighbors, Bill! I live in Orange Lake, about 12 miles north of you.


Hello neighbor! I just moved to Beverly Hills (closer to the ocean) and the boat is currently docked on Lake Wier until I get the bigger bugs worked out at least. Then then plan is to base out of Crystal River for awhile.


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Very cool! I expect to be ramping my Catalina 22 primarily in Crystal River, too ... as soon as I get the bigger bugs worked out of her!


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Biscuits leaving voids to collecting water? We cut out my rudder blank tonight and we intersected some of the biscuits. I ask you, would you be concerned about water pockets here? They are white of course because gorilla glue takes over any space it can find!


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Slathered the resin on - hanging out to dry. It was a lot of sanding - but I started to get the hang of it towards the end. Belt sander was the ticket - just locked it on and played at being a sculptor. Might try it out this afternoon if I get really motivated.


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Several sails in the log now and the new cedar rudder is working perfectly. No need to fear doing this yourself, nothing to it at all!


----------



## dixiedawg (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks absolutely gorgeous, too! I want one!


----------



## sonosail (Mar 17, 2008)

lil barby said:


> BillOcala
> 
> ................. It was designed by eric goetz himself as a MORC, midget ocean racer, I never sailed it under,but can be overpowered in over 20..........


Could elaborate on this. Obviously this boat wasn't built in great numbers with mysterious origins. If you could shed some light on this it would be greatly appreciated.

rb


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

This boat is built like a destroyer. The guys that made it thought they would be around forever, but life had other plans. I have probably one of only 2 that still go some where today. Even on a fresh water lake, I had a almost lost the boat in a freak storm. What ever you think is a big enough anchor...you are wrong


----------



## blutoyz (Oct 28, 2012)

Great read and a VERY cool boat


----------



## Nathaniel1969 (May 27, 2015)

BillOCala,

Were you ever able to find a contact for the Anacapri Manufacturing Company? I have a 1969 Anacapri and would like to try to find out some history about her. Thanks!


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

Nathaniel1969 said:


> BillOCala,
> 
> Were you ever able to find a contact for the Anacapri Manufacturing Company? I have a 1969 Anacapri and would like to try to find out some history about her. Thanks!


Unfortunately, no


----------



## Rschiller (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: Anacapri Sailboats*

Hello bill my husband just bought a anacapri and would love to speak to you. We live in Ocala
Donna


----------



## BillOcala (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Anacapri Sailboats*

I have no longer own this boat. The new owners live on Lake Weir, the were the next door neighbors where I used to keep her. I may see them this weekend - as I might take my new boat "Mischief" (a Macgregor 26S) out for a sail on that lake this weekend... if I don't go to the gulf.


----------

